# Soon to have a betta...Kinda worried.



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

I'm going to get a betta fish soon, I have to get the tank first though no real suprise there. I'm not getting a really small tank don't worry, it's a good size for a betta fish, and it comes complete with bedding(the bedding is a purple color...will that effect the betta?), plants, filter(I think it's not a rough filter...so it wont move the water to much), food, and some other stuff. Hopefully it will be enough, I've never had a betta fish before...I'm kinda scared it dies on like the next day...I hope not...I live in canada too...so the water might be colder then normal for the fish...that is what I'm afraid it will die from, I'm not sure if the tank comes with a heater, I'll have to check that when I get it...then again the betta fish in the store are with out a heater, they also live in these tiny little box's for tanks...I'm sure no matter how bad I'll be as a rookie, it will be a lot better then it was before at the shop...I think.

When I do get the fish, I'll try to get a blue betta fish I love those colors the most in a betta fish, their so pretty and graceful aren't they? I'm not quite sure how long I should wait after getting the tank...isn't it a week normally? to allow the filter or something to prepare the water?

Besides that, I've even come up with a name for him when I get it, If it's blue like I want, I'll name him Berry. Silly I know, but it is cute no? 

I've been so paranoid from this, I've been researching and researching info on betta fish trying to get more prepared. I think I know most of the basic things I need to know. Other then that I really can't wait to get him, but I'll make sure the tank is nice before I get the fish of course.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!
The necesary things you need for a betta are a suitable tank (2.5 gallons and higher) and weak filter, if you decide to (I don't use one, and I just do water changes every other day.) a heater (which is essential.) Even though the bettas in the pet stores live in those teeny cups without heaters, you still need one. The cups barely provide any swimming room for the bettas and the water (from what I've seen) is generally cold. You will also need a thermometer to measure the temperature. I live in Canada too, and I have a heater. Plants for the betta to hide in (fake or silk.) gravel (purple will be fine.) and a few hidey holes. 
make sure you wash everything thouroughly before you add it to the tank! and make sure to cycle the tank for a week or two, or at least 4 days- that makes bacteria grow so the water will be better. You can also take your water in for a free testing in the pet store, but I'm not sure if that is accurate or not.

Don't be scared! It's fun, you get addicted after a while 

Don't be surprised if you don't get a blue betta- I went to the pet store looking for a yellow one and ended up with a green guy. The bettas more pick you than you pick them


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> The necesary things you need for a betta are a suitable tank (2.5 gallons and higher) and weak filter, if you decide to (I don't use one, and I just do water changes every other day.) a heater (which is essential.) I live in Canada too, and I have a heater. Plants for the betta to hide in (fake or silk.) gravel (purple will be fine.) and a few hidey holes.
> make sure you wash everything thouroughly before you add it to the tank! and make sure to cycle the tank for a week or two, or at least 4 days- that makes bacteria grow so the water will be better. You can also take your water in for a free testing in the pet store, but I'm not sure if that is accurate or not.
> 
> Don't be scared! It's fun, you get addicted after a while


Thanks, I know I need a weak filter and most likely a heater, and I'm gonna try to get all sorts of plants and hideing places, also I think the tank I'm getting is around...10-15-20 gallons...I forgot how big it was, but it is a lot bigger then "normal" betta tanks of 1-2 gallons. He'll have tons of space to swim and hide and stuff.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, 10-20 gallons is perfect! It sounds like he'll have a nice home 
Do you have any other questions? We're all here to help.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Awesome, 10-20 gallons is perfect! It sounds like he'll have a nice home
> Do you have any other questions? We're all here to help.


Noting much to ask, I'm more on worried mode right now. Will it die if the water even gets a little bit cold?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No, it won't lol. 
Don't worry so much, bettas are very hardy fish, and don't die easily.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> No, it won't lol.
> Don't worry so much, bettas are very hardy fish, and don't die easily.


Oh cool, I've also heard that they have a lot of personality...also when a male betta is happy and content it makes a bubble nest right? even when it's not spawning?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Bettas have a ton of personality (some do, some don't.)
Yes, when males are happy, they make bubblenests- they can be huge! My Plakat made a bubblnest so bit it covered the entire top of his aquarium- I had to make a hole so i could feed him. 
Did you draw that betta on your avatar? It's really cute.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Bettas have a ton of personality (some do, some don't.)
> Yes, when males are happy, they make bubblenests- they can be huge! My Plakat made a bubblnest so bit it covered the entire top of his aquarium- I had to make a hole so i could feed him.
> Did you draw that betta on your avatar? It's really cute.


Oh, I hope mine has a nice personality, XD

Also yes I did, I just drew it on paint noting to special.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never had a betta with no personality- but people have had bettas with no personality apparently. 
Are you hoping for any specific type of betta? There are tons out there.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I've never had a betta with no personality- but people have had bettas with no personality apparently.
> Are you hoping for any specific type of betta? There are tons out there.


Not really...I'm more or less going at a swing of whatever strikes my interest in a betta...or the most healthy one there. I do however like those betta's with kinda spikey fins kinda like this picture.

http://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo296/codykhim/Betta_17.jpg (random betta picture I found to show what I mean)

Then again I also like "butterfly" or "halfmoon" betta's...I think those are the names for them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Crowntails, you mean? They're some of my favorite too 

Here is a list of betta tails and colorings, if you haven't seen it-

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

I like halfmoons as well. But Plakats are my favorite ^_^


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Crowntails, you mean? They're some of my favorite too
> 
> Here is a list of betta tails and colorings, if you haven't seen it-
> 
> ...


Umm...I do like the crowntails, also I think I mistook "butterfly" for a type of betta when it's a type of coloring for a betta...XD

you know what...you can never really tell what your gonna get in life, so I'll just see when I get there! XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's fine, I got confused with colorings and tail types too lol and I still do.
Take some pics when you get your betta please!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> That's fine, I got confused with colorings and tail types too lol and I still do.
> Take some pics when you get your betta please!


I'll try to get some pictures, anyway it's getting late here, time for bed. Goodnight then, say goodnight to your betta's for me. XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I will lol, and my bettas say goodnight to you too 
Good luck


----------



## Yangstah (May 6, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> Noting much to ask, I'm more on worried mode right now. Will it die if the water even gets a little bit cold?


well water should stay around 75-82 degrees, but im sure it can stay in 56 degrees water as well but other than that if it gets to cold like 34 degress it can get stress out and die... but im pretty sure ur betta will do fine ;-)


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Yangstah: Oh well I thought they had a smaller tolerance for temperature, good to know that.


I can't wait to get him, I wanna get a male since they have pretty fins...I may get a mate for him...since I'm getting another tank from someone but it's smaller...maybe just a 1-5 gallon tank...I think thats good for a female right? It'll be a while before I get a female I think or if I even do get a mate for him... The males tank is around 10-15-20 gallons...that should be good for spawning right? If I decided to do so that is.

Besides the pet shop had mostly males...actually I think they only had males on display...odd... but I know they had some pastel colors, some solid ones...there was a soild red, blue, black one when I went there...isn't black rare or something? I also think they had one that was a bunch of colors like purple,blue,red kinda thing...

But by the time I go check for one (which might only be in a week or two) there will most likely be other ones...I wonder what will be there...hopefully something I like. XD

Are there certain colors that are really rare? I think white and black are rare aren't they? maybe green...I've never seen a green betta before.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wait, I don't mean to throw you off, Yangstah, but I had a power out at my place a week or two ago (I realized when I came home) and the temperature was much below normal for the bettas, they just sat at the bottom. I don't think they'll die, just become much less active. Of course, if the water becomes about to freeze, or really cold, yes. 

True greens, purples, dragons arent exactly common, I've never seen a bi-color, cambodians arent very common, same with butterflies, piebalds, and masks.
Of course, my pet store sucks. But I've never seen one of these bettas in real life before (except for dragons.) I see black a lot. The betta you're looking at prob isn't a true black. I bought Augie (my ct) solid red and a day later blue, green, yellow, and black came up on him. Bettas from pet stores almost always color up.

No, females need the same amount of space as males do. And don't breed themm unless you've done research, you could end up with 300 fry and have no where to put them! Research and research and research and research some more if you're looking to breed.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Wait, I don't mean to throw you off, Yangstah, but I had a power out at my place a week or two ago (I realized when I came home) and the temperature was much below normal for the bettas, they just sat at the bottom. I don't think they'll die, just become much less active. Of course, if the water becomes about to freeze, or really cold, yes.
> 
> True greens, purples, dragons arent exactly common, I've never seen a bi-color, cambodians arent very common, same with butterflies, piebalds, and masks.
> Of course, my pet store sucks. But I've never seen one of these bettas in real life before (except for dragons.)


I'm sure mine sucks more...although they did have a nice black one...but sadly...those betta's where in reaalllyy small box's for tanks...they looked so depressed...and I think there is a current inbetween the tanks that makes them go to the bottom...some even stick to the tank because of the current is holding them there...D= hopefully when I get mine I can save him from that...I don't even think the "tanks" are a few inches by inches...their about a cup or less of water as well...and there is this weird green plant growing in the tanks as well...but they are better then walmart thats for sure...I feel so sorry for those poor fish at walmart...but I don't think the petshop means to do that...they do have a lot of tanks and they are well taken care of...but I think the reason they are in such small containers is because of that myth that they live happily in small amounts of water. Another problem is that there is that the seperators are clear...so each MALE betta is next to each other...I'm pretty sure they flare a lot...which isn't very healthy for them.

Also...I will most likely not breed them. I wouldn't know what to do with 300 fry...XD
anyway...besides that I do know how to breed them...but I wont because of the space restrictions...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My pet store betta cups are like 3 inches by 3 inches. The employees don't listen to me about how small they are! 

Yeah, it took hours and hours of convincing my parents to breed my bettas lol. We have a ton of space, but they don't like the idea of more fish lol
I'd probably keep all the fry too ^-^


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> My pet store betta cups are like 3 inches by 3 inches. The employees don't listen to me about how small they are!
> 
> Yeah, it took hours and hours of convincing my parents to breed my bettas lol. We have a ton of space, but they don't like the idea of more fish lol
> I'd probably keep all the fry too ^-^


Oh I see....

Also I'm extreamly confused and half ticked at myself...that tank...it looked a lot bigger then it actually is...D= I thought it was at least 10 gallons, it's a lot less then that...still good for a betta and better then a little cup or a vase but it's only a few gallons...D= I was fooled...it looks a lot bigger then it actually is...
That makes me sad... .-.

But even so...I still think he'll be happy in that tank anyway...there will be enough room (I hope) for him... .-.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I keep my boys in 2.5 gallons and they love it. I've tried them on five gallons but they seem to be scared of all the room... I find they're happier in 2.5's Don't worry about it!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Where did you get the tank from?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Welcome to the forum! Where did you get the tank from?


I didn't get it yet...I'm most likely getting it tommorow morning...

It's a 2.5 gallon or close to that may be bigger actually, it's purple and comes with a filter and plants also with other things like gravel but I'm removing the gravel and placing glass pebbles.

Also I got it from my local pet shop (one of the only ones we have...I think we only have two real pet shops here) it's called Pet plus 3, and we do have another pet shop called birds eye view, but I'm getting the tank from pet+3. Not to sure if the betta will come from there...I have no idea if birds eye view has betta's...I think their more for exotic breeds of fish, like puffer fish and other things like that. So it will most likely come from the same pet shop as the tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it like this?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Is it like this?


odd...I can't see the picture...but this is a picture of it....it's a lot bigger then it looks...I kinda resized it to fit...so it may be kinda misformed.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, I know those. Marina 'goldfish' starters. They come in 2.65 and something that's a little bigger than 3 gallons, if I'm not mistaken. I think those are great! I've been wanting to buy one for a betta, but they're so expensive...


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Oh, I know those. Marina 'goldfish' starters. They come in 2.65 and something that's a little bigger than 3 gallons, if I'm not mistaken. I think those are great! I've been wanting to buy one for a betta, but they're so expensive...


well compaired to the other tanks...that one was the most resonable...it's big enough, and it cost with the tax 45.19$

lucky for me we went to another store first and I was able to get betta food and betta tank chemical for it...because at the petstore its around 5 dollars for food and maybe 10 dollars for chemicals...but at the store I only had to pay 2.##$ for the food and chemicals...even though there pretty much the same thing at the petshop...which ever.

Other then that I need to get a heater later on...durning the summer and spring will be fine it gets warm enough here that the water should be warm enough but durning fall and winter.....not so much...so if I get a heater it has to be around late summer. besides that...everything else is pretty much ok. the filter isn't super strong and I don't see it annoying the fish since it's quiet, and it doesn't disturb the water all that much, a bubblenest wouldn't be destroyed I think.

I also got a way to do water changes with out breaking his nest if he makes one (as long as it doesn't cover the whole tank...XD). unfoturnately I'll have to when I do 100% cleans...

Also I hardly call that tank a "goldfish" tank...goldfish need other goldfish and they need a lot more room then that.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you mean by chemical? Is it water conditioner?

And where do you live? I'd get a heater ASAP, they are a must for bettas. You can get a Tetra one at Walmart for $11. It'll work pretty well in your tank if it's 2.65 gallons. The weather has been pretty nice here lately, but you never know! 

If you have a filter, you can just cycle your tank. It'll make cleaning a lot easier for you!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> What do you mean by chemical? Is it water conditioner?
> 
> And where do you live? I'd get a heater ASAP, they are a must for bettas. You can get a Tetra one at Walmart for $11. It'll work pretty well in your tank if it's 2.65 gallons. The weather has been pretty nice here lately, but you never know!
> 
> If you have a filter, you can just cycle your tank. It'll make cleaning a lot easier for you!


Thats what I am doing...I'm cycleing it now but it might not work so when I get the fish I'm doing more changeing then people normally would to be safe.

I live in canada...I know it's like the worst place ever to be with out a heater...I would get one but I ran out of money...I hope I get some more for my birthday...then I could get a heater with the betta...but it's been rather warm lately...and summer is reaaalllyy warm...the fish would boil with a filter on as well as the summer conditions...I'm more conserned about fall and winter...spring isn't bad but I'm planing on getting a filter as soon as I can...so don't worry about that.

Also the chemical is a chemical that makes tap water safe for betta's and...protects scales and fins, and also contains almond leaf extract...it's also able to reduce stress.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, do you know how to cycle properly? I'm guessing you're using ammonia? Just remember not to do 100% changes, or you'll lose the cycle. it'll take about a month to do, but don't buy those chemicals you see that have bacteria to 'help' cycling! They're total junk, and a waste of money. 

I live in Canada, too. Well, you probably already saw that my location is Ottawa.  But you know how the weather here is, warm one day and windy and cold the next. Especially considering how the temperature drops at night, a drastic temp change can be stressfull to your betta.
Heaters stop heating once the temperature in the water reaches the correct temperature, so it's not going to boil your fish.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Okay, do you know how to cycle properly? I'm guessing you're using ammonia? Just remember not to do 100% changes, or you'll lose the cycle. it'll take about a month to do, but don't buy those chemicals you see that have bacteria to 'help' cycling! They're total junk, and a waste of money.
> 
> I live in Canada, too. Well, you probably already saw that my location is Ottawa.  But you know how the weather here is, warm one day and windy and cold the next. Especially considering how the temperature drops at night, a drastic temp change can be stressfull to your betta.
> Heaters stop heating once the temperature in the water reaches the correct temperature, so it's not going to boil your fish.


well I'm seeing what I can do for the heater...

and cycleing a 2.65 gallon tank takes A MONTH? I didn't know that...thats not good...since I'm most likely getting the fish in around 5 days...
but then again I knew I couldn't completely cycle the tank before then...thats why I got those chemicals to help a bit...

I think the betta will be fine in semi-cycled water though...hopefully...
besides that...the only real problem is getting a heater...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I can help you do a fish-in cycle, since it's what I did. A lot of people don't recommend this, since it can be stressful/potentially lethal to a betta if you're not on top of things.

First things first, you will definitely need a test kit. There is an API master test kit for about $36 at Petsmart, I think. A little expensive, but well worth your money and it will last a long time. Testing strips are cheaper, but not accurate.

Baisically you will have to test your water everyday to check the ammonia levels (and nitrite once the ammonia is done with) and do small, frequent water changes. I was doing at least 30% a day when I was cycling mine. Sometimes I would have to change another 30% during the night or in the middle of the day. Just remember to check the levels often and do small water changes when needed! Again, don't do 100% changes because you will lose the cycle.

To help speed up the cycling process, you can get filter media (the stuff you find inside the filter), gravel, or decorations from a tank that's already cycled. It helps A LOT.  I used water and a bit of sponge from my uncle's tank when I was cycling, and the process was done in a little less than two weeks! Go to a pet store and see if they're willing to give you anything for it.

Again, don't use any chemicals! The only thing you should be using is water conditioner, which treats tap water. Anything that claims to help cycling, clean water, or anything like that is total bogus unforunately. 

For now, I would suggest keeping the tank in the warmest room in your house.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> I can help you do a fish-in cycle, since it's what I did. A lot of people don't recommend this, since it can be stressful/potentially lethal to a betta if you're not on top of things.
> 
> First things first, you will definitely need a test kit. There is an API master test kit for about $36 at Petsmart, I think. A little expensive, but well worth your money and it will last a long time. Testing strips are cheaper, but not accurate.
> 
> ...


It's in my room which is the warmest room right now.

...I don't think I can cycle it like that...I can't get a testing kit...I need a heater first...and I need to get the fish on wednesday...I'm really just stuck hopeing what I already did is enough... >.< I really need to be more prepared next time I get a betta fish...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If you feel you can't do it, you don't need to cycle it. You'll need to do 100% water changes, though. At least one a week, as well as a 50% one. Most people will say two 100% changes a week, though.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> If you feel you can't do it, you don't need to cycle it. You'll need to do 100% water changes, though. At least one a week, as well as a 50% one. Most people will say two 100% changes a week, though.


Oh...I could change the water like you said...but I can't get the testing kit...so it be kinda off...but 30% a day would be most realistic then 100% two times a week...I can do 100% a week and 30% a day...but I think 100% every two weeks would stress the fish since it would be still new to it's tank...if you can understand what I mean by that.

then again...the 100% a week, plus a 50% a week is also do-able.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, whatever you choose, you'll at the very least need to do a 100% change per week, as well as another water change.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Well, whatever you choose, you'll at the very least need to do a 100% change per week, as well as another water change.


I know that much...anyway...besides the heater I think I'm pretty well set for him...

now only thing bothering me besides the heater...is the days I have to count to get him...XD I'm very impatient when it comes to getting something I really want...not so impatient I'll do it without research but yeah...

I wonder what types of betta's they will have...I hope they have nice ones.


----------

